# Betta diseases... turrets?



## Jazz42 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello
I have a very sick Betta on my hands and I don't know what to do.
He lives in a 5 gallon tank alone with a filter. I feed him bettamin flakes and blood worms.
About 2 weeks ago he had ich (or what looked like ich) so I added aquarium salt and kept his water warm and it seemed to go away. He was fine, but I noticed he was twitching more than a fish should. Then I found a fungus in his tank which seemed to grow literally over night, and moved him into his temporary 1 gallon tank until I could clean the 5 gal. I noticed his belly was swollen and thought it might be constipation so I fasted him for a day and it went away that fast! But the twitching got worse. I shone a flashlight on him and checked for gold sparkles (the indication of a fungal infection) I saw there were some sparkles so I got Pimafix antifungal fish remedy and have been giving it according to directions for 2 days. The twitching is at its worst!!! He can't control where he goes, he bolts like hes chasing something but I don't think its intentional. It looks very laborious for him to even swim to the surface. he likes to lay on the bottom and squeeze under things like plant bottoms and his gravel. I'm not sure why.
I was just watching him and he came and settled near me then all of a sudden his gills opened and air bubbles came out and he dropped to the bottom of his tank and laid there. Then he gets up and has a twitchy fit then stops swimming... then fit... then rest.
I really don't think the twitching is intentional. When he was in his 5 gallon tank he had such a bad fit that he jumped out of the tank, skipped across the water and landed back in the tank.
I don't know what to do. I've looked everywhere and there is nothing on this sort of betta turrets. I've done everything I can think of and nothing seems to help.
I'm not sure if he will make it till morning. Hes still young! My other betta lived for 3 years and he lived in a tiny vase...
Please help!
Thank you so much!
-JJ


----------



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

from what I've read the only thing you can do besides try medicating for velvet and ich is to raise the water temperature to around 80~F. Supposedly this makes parasites easier to kill as it speeds up their metabolism.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Sounds to me like the ich has started a new cycle. It drops off the fish but stays in the water and comes back worse than ever. He is trying to get away from the itchiness, or rub it off on some thing. Look up more about ich symptoms, the cycle and treatments to see if you can find more help.


----------

